
Microsoft gives company access to telemetry from every device running Windows 10 - frik
http://www.arnnet.com.au/article/610583/can-fireeye-change-cyber-security-stakes-through-microsoft-partnership/
======
aq3cn
previous discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13036084)

